# Getting started on the Golden Flyer



## Jefscoupe (Jul 28, 2015)

Here are some shots of the basket case bike I got for free at a local estate sale.

















The rear rim shown cleaned up pretty good.  I noticed while scrubbing with chrome polish and crumpled up aluminum foil that I'm missing a spoke.
That is one issue to be fixed just on the rear wheel.
The other is the missing ball bearings and axle nut for the Komet Super rear hub.
I have looked and looked on this site and even used my thread gauge (I'm a machinist by trade) and cannot find out what the thread is.
Must be metric since no standard nut fits it and my thread gauge didn't either.
Also the axle threads have been buggered up a bit.  If I can find the right thread die I can clean them up a bit.
The front wheel is in good shape.  You can see it in the background of the headbadge pic.
The goal is to just clean the bike up and reassemble as is.
The handle bars are pretty bad rusty too.  Maybe I can find a better set.
The main missing parts are the seat and tail light.


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 28, 2015)

Congrats on your free Golden Flyer! I've became quite familiar with this model since I bought mine from The Stig earlier this year. I'll be happy to help you in any way I can, just ask. Sorry I have no parts to sell you. The seat will be difficult to find since to my knowledge it was only used in 59 and only on the GF The tail light was available in two variations and will also be hard to find, especially the lens. I have found nobody that makes ANY decals for these, though all of yours look pretty good. Let me know if you source out new ones, I'd be interested. Also let me know if you are going to persue having the tank, fenders, and chainguard done with any kind of "gold tone" as they were when new. I'll post some pics of mine for any help they give you like the seat or tail light. Good luck with your Golden Flyer!


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 28, 2015)

Some Golden Flyer pics. First two show the Persons seat, gold circle pattern, very unusual. The first tow tail light pics are of my bike and show the first type available. The 3rd pic off the internet shows the second type available.


----------



## Jefscoupe (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks for the pics and offer for help.
I'm going down to an old bike shop here in Memphis now to see if they have anything.
I hope at least to get a spoke and hub bearings.
Oh yeah I need a pair of inner tubes and rim bands (or whatever they're called).
Maybe they can point me in a direction for other parts.
I'll likely settle for any period correct seat for now.


----------



## Jefscoupe (Jul 29, 2015)

A big thanks to The Peddler Bicycle Shop in Memphis, TN for helping be get the rear wheel taken care of.
They didn't have the right caged bearings but the guy measured the balls and found me a couple to replace the missing ones in the hub.  A couple new axle nuts (3/8-26 BTW) and a new spoke.
While I was there I got new inner tubes and rim bands.
I walked out under 25 bucks.  I was probably their cheapest customer of the day.
I ordered a set of handle bars off Amazon (Wald #898) and now looking at seats on Ebay.
I have the original (maybe?) seat rails and they say Person-Worcester Mass on them.
So I guess I need to look at Person brand seats.
I found a few that look similar to your seat but of course not in that material.


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 29, 2015)

Sounds like your off to a good start! Utilize the CABE's "Parts Wanted" section as well. Members here are a great source for parts you'll need.


----------



## Jefscoupe (Aug 1, 2015)

Progress has been slow.  
I've been soaking parts in a product called Metal Rescue.  Seems to be working (removing rust), just have to keep rotating the wheel a little everyday.
Small parts have cleaned up nicely though.


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 1, 2015)

Another great rust remover is called Evaporust. Use it all the time.


----------



## vincev (Aug 1, 2015)

Kool,and the price was right.


----------



## Jefscoupe (Aug 2, 2015)

Yeah I've heard of Evaporust along with a couple other products.
Home Depot only had this stuff. 
I'm almost all the way around the rear wheel.  Front wheel will be next.
In the meantime I'm doing all the little parts.  I hope to be able to assemble it next weekend.


----------



## Jefscoupe (Aug 9, 2015)

I got a bit further with the Golden Flyer.
In cleaning it up I can still see the gold over the chrome.
Although some is flaking off with the rust remover.
I got a jug of the WD40 product and it works quite well, but it will attack decals and whatever it was
they used for the gold.  Luckily, it was a small area affected.
Here's a few assembly shots.





Do I have this right?




Here's the gold on the front fender.


----------



## Jefscoupe (Aug 9, 2015)

Outside and almost ready.  Seat on it's way from fellow CABEr.  Then I can ride!


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 9, 2015)

Bike looks awesome, and the seat will be the icing on the cake. Neat Studebaker too!


----------



## Jefscoupe (Aug 12, 2015)

I got my seat today!  Thanks Todd (47jchiggins).




I took it for a little ride today.  Very little though.  As I was putting the rear wheel on for the last time the axle decided to strip out on me.
I've had it on and off a few times and it tightened up fine.  This time...STRIP!
Luckily, I found a NOS axle shaft on ebay for 10 bucks.  It's on its way.
The new handle bars (in pic) are a little long.  I used the original and cut 4 inches off the ends off the new one.
It's much better now.  In looks and riding.


----------



## Jefscoupe (Aug 15, 2015)

Weeeellllll, another roadblock.
The axle shaft I got was 3/8-24 and mine is 3/8-26 
I have plenty nuts for this but the (thing on  lower left-coaster brake engagement hub?)





has the 26 thread hole in it.


----------



## Jefscoupe (Aug 16, 2015)

Found the part on ebay.  They SAY it's 3/8-24.
We'll see.


----------

